# OpenRC will not to start net.enp0s3 interface on boot

## microugly

I'm installing Gentoo on VirtualBox.  Specifically I'm creating a new Vagrant base box using Veewee (https://github.com/jedi4ever/veewee) which I have done many times.

However it seems something has changed within the last few months and the process for bringing up the network interface no longer works.  This is the script that does the work - https://github.com/jedi4ever/veewee/blob/master/templates/gentoo-latest/base.sh

It uses the old eth0 interface name, which I don't think is going to work any more.  So I have been trying with enp0s3 instead.

enp0s3 works, but despite adding it to rc, the service is not being started when the system boots.

After freshly starting the server, this is what the status says, and confimation that the interface is already installed in rc.

```
$ rc-service net.enp03s status

 * status: stopped

$ rc-update add net.enp0s3 default

 * rc-update: net.enp0s3 already installed in runlevel 'default'; skipping
```

I can manually start the service and everything work perfectly.

I have grepped dmesg and there is not mention of of enp0s3 to explain why it is not starting on boot... perhaps that's the wrong place to look?

----------

## schorsch_76

How about /etc/conf.d/net?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

microugly,

The interface is created as eth0 then renamed by [e]udev.

Check dmesg to see what its called when its started.

You can tell [e]udev net to rename your interfaces if you prefer the kernel names.

----------

## microugly

Thanks for responding guys.

I swear that when I posted those commands above, that was immediately after a reboot and I tried nothing else and shutdown the machine.  I had rebooted many time prior to prompt it to start.

When I started it up again to look at these suggestions, it was all working.

So whilst it puzzles me and I would like to know what was happening, now it's working it becomes hard to figure out what the problem was  :Smile:   Perhaps I did something and just forgot.

Thanks again for assisting -- sorry for wasting your time.

----------

